# How Oldmiser makes cuffs...



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you can use cuffs for both band sets..Tubes & Flatbands....

For the looped end of the tube.. Fold your tube to make a loop.....Then just push ot thru the small piece of 1745 tube you have for your cuff...that you have opened up with your pliers or forcips....I suggest you tie the cuff on the looped end...with a cotten string

using a constrictor knot pulled tight..this will help keep the cuff from slipping.......OM


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks OM!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Very good video, going to have to try this soon!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

that cleared it up for me. Thanks partner.


----------

